# Shiniest morning picture of your horses coat.



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

If I could only upload pictures my arab mare had a super shine too. Chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't have any during that time in the morning mine are normally from in the afternoon. I'll try to get some tomorrow morning since I'll be home, if they haven't gotten dirty before I get out there.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

cool upload when you are ready


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

If it aint raining in the morning, there will be some of Tess. She doesn't really shine though :/


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

damm now if only you posted this when we had nice weather lol, it's raining now


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

OK I got some pictures this morning of my boys. They aren't the best but they are the best I could do when they didn't want to stand still and the sun kept going behind clouds. Somehow Sam still managed to have dried mud up his leg even with a rug on. Neither were brushed before the photos Sam just had his rug taken off.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

also evryone i forgot to tell you that it is a competition. apachewhitesocks is the officail judge not me as i am hopeless lol. have fun


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

umm these are the only ones i could dig up sorry, there not the greatest pics

this has to be about 9:00am (Melbourne)







this is about 5:30am (Queensland)








This is about 7:00am (Melbourne) Excues skinnyness and i had to get them off the forum as i just moved and have lost all my photos.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Jack jack  It makes me smile to see him


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

His special, Look at the water his standing in!! eww i almost cried every morning having to put him in that paddock! I miss him so much! i cry every night, about him not being here and it breaks my heart what they said about me because its not true. Not a word of it. I love them, and im pretty sure they love me. I hope they do! Im hopefully getting my boys home tomorrow!!Oh Maddie, are paddock boots alowed?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I <3 Jack jack. Karlos is EEEEVVVAAAAALLLLL!! 
But I Love him as well  I want you to meet my piggy's


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

JackofDiamonds said:


> His special, Look at the water his standing in!! eww i almost cried every morning having to put him in that paddock! I miss him so much! i cry every night, about him not being here and it breaks my heart what they said about me because its not true. Not a word of it. I love them, and im pretty sure they love me. I hope they do! Im hopefully getting my boys home tomorrow!!Oh Maddie, are paddock boots alowed?


 
what happend? why are they not with you? who said what? (unless its persinal or something)



I have a photo  cody at the hay feeder! i was about the... 4th or 5th day i had him, before he figured out his new found love for a nice role in the dirt haha sorry about the size! taken from my cell.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh alot of nasty people at school started rumors about me bashing and starving my horses, so i ended up leaving school. None of it was true not a word of it, they went off when i scolded a horse i had at the time for trying to kick me in the head, so he pulled back and i caught his lead and he wouldnt come off the pressure then he bolted while i was holding on and he dragged me down the breezeway. I smaked him on the neck, and that was that, So i tied him up again and went on cleaning stables. And since ive had them agisted out in a huge back paddock for 2 months while my family and i have moved house. It was all just really messy, in the end alot of people i thought were friends wernt. I ended up giving a horse back that i had on trial aswell. It was more trouble than it was worth. But im so excited to get Karlos and Jack home, they will love it here. I miss them so much....


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats horrible! I hate people who think that disiplining a horse is abusive and cruel! look what they do to eachother in the feild! bite and kick. us smacking them is the eqivlent of us biteing or kicking them. obviously you dont take advantage of that and beat the crap out of them but a good smack, and then done with it, is fine. same with riding crops etc. get in, one smack, get out. and ONLY when nessasary! uge people like that really bother me! and its people like that who have horses that have obsolutly NO respect for them, and walk all over them etc. bah! (okay rant complete).

But judging by the few pictures i'v seen your horses deffinently don't look ANYWHERE near staved... and trust me iv seen starved horses 

but that really sucks, what a horrible situation to be in  i'm sorry you had to go through that.

but thats great you get them back soon  i bet they miss you to!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

All the horse are so pretty !!!!!! chase doesnt have a super shiny coat right now cause his still in the stage of loosing his winter coat  and this pictures was taking more in sunset then sun rise


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Two of Kelty this morning 











At the wash rack getting love 









(Thank you to Smartpak's Smartshine supplement!)


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

very nice guys


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

My shiny mare


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is the best we got at the moment, we don't get to go out to early. and this was at about 6am.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Shiny Zierra:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay, here are some of my Arab. Its better to work him in the earlier morning cause it gets so hot outside in the afternoon.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

nice everyone


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

A yearling pic of my colt, Mudd.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

awww isnt he gorgeous


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful horses guys.

I love your shot lilkitty90! 

When I saw Mudd I was like:

"Mudd!!! More like Water"


----------



## Farleyv (May 17, 2011)

Aw, I wish it was for anytime of day... :-( we got our horse last evening and the evening sun made his coat glisten.

So I posted it in another thread...his name is Big Al if you care to take a peek!


----------



## HorseLover123 (Sep 28, 2008)

My gelding, Mystery.
this was quite early, my friend took the picture :lol:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Farleyv said:


> Aw, I wish it was for anytime of day... :-( we got our horse last evening and the evening sun made his coat glisten.
> 
> So I posted it in another thread...his name is Big Al if you care to take a peek!


 hay put it on .... ill sneak it in


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

I took this one ages ago


----------



## MaddyyMooo (Jun 6, 2011)

Frankiee said:


> All the horse are so pretty !!!!!! chase doesnt have a super shiny coat right now cause his still in the stage of loosing his winter coat  and this pictures was taking more in sunset then sun rise
> 
> View attachment 62555


Awwwww, he reminds me of the appy I owned when I was little!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

